# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Proserpinaca palustris



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

_Proserpinaca palustris_: *Marsh Mermaidweed*










(I really like this plant.)









I think that it adds contrast to the foreground to middle of the tank. 









Mermaidweed goes though changes when grown submerged.








As you can see here, the growth of this plant changes when it's submerged.
It takes about three weeks to change.

I also find this plant hard to grow submerged for more then six months. If submerged longer, the plant will get leggy.









I have only grown this plant in one tank; a 55gal. CO2, 2.7w/gal. ferts 2/week, weekly water change. In this tank it grows slow but steady.
Here is a picture of Proserpinaca palustris (Marsh Mermaidweed) in the wild.








*All in all I like this plant but when used in an aquascaping setting, 
I believe the plant would have to be replace often to insure the best 
appearance of the Marsh Mermaidwed.*

_Family_: Water Milfoil (Haloragidaceae)

_Habitat_: Swamps, floodplain woods, wet roadside ditches,marshes, sometimes in standing water.

_Leaves_: Alternate - those not in water simple, linear-lanceolate to lanceolate to ovate, toothed, smooth, up to 2 inches long; those submersed in water deeply pinnately divided, smooth.

_Growth_: medium 
_Demands_: medium 
_Country of origin_: Cuba 
_Height_: 5-15 cm 
_Width_: 5-8 cm 
_Light requirements_: medium - very high 
_Temperature_: 20-28 °C 
_Hardness tolerance_: soft - hard 
_pH tolerance_: 6 - 8

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Proserpinaca palustris is the slowest growing
stem plant I've come across so far. It takes
three months just to reach the top of the
tank after pruning. I've been growing it in
a 55g with 1.75 w/g and DIY CO2 where it grows
even in the shade. Hardy plant, but not
competitive as it easily gets overwhelmed by
faster growing species. I will see how it
reacts with higher light/CO2 when I pop in
my spare light set and plug in the pressurized
CO2.









I tend to sheer it across the top like stargrass
and micranthemoides. It creates many sideshoots
this way and with careful pruning, it can
be formed into a colorful bush -- but it takes
time. Stronger light brings out deeper colors
(I've seen it turn deep purple in one tank!).

It is found throughout the southern US.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi,

The width of the leaves of my proserpinaca palustris (less the pointed edges) recently grew broader. Any idea whether this is normal and if not, whats the reason for the change?? Despite this, the plant still looks pretty healthy to me. Thanks!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I picked some of this up from roadside ditches last fall and tried it in my tanks. It grew for a while, albeit slowly, but then somewhere along the stem a black patch would develop, spread up the stem and it would die. I just threw out the last couple of stems I had left of this. 

I really liked the way it looked, the leaves were unique, imo. Any ideas what might have been lacking? I had the same situation in tanks with or without co2, just took longer to die without co2.

Bert.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I have had the same thing happen too. I think its from lack of light. It seemed like the stems in the shaded had the most problems. This plant will not last long under water. I found that I had to replace is every few months to keep it looking its best.

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## Jessy (Mar 29, 2004)

Illumbomb, I think the broader growth is just a sign that the plant is happy with your tank conditions. I couldn't get mine to grow untill I lowered the temperature to around 72F. Now the mermaidweed is growing a bit faster and the leaves are similarly broad.


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I just got some this last weekend and it resembles the third and fourth pictures except that it is green and threadlike leaves and stem. I had to plant them in the foreground until they get taller and tougher. It had been grown under very "poor" conditions most likely, but it it one of my favorite plants as well. I suppose this one at the bottom is an emersed morph, which I might be able to grow now with my tank opened up at the top!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

This is one of my favorite plants. I lost what I had when my 55gal busted all over the living room flour. BUT I have some coming form my LFS. I hope its in the next plant order. I do find it hard to keep submerged for long period of time. How has your lock been Creature?

Hawk


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

This is my _Proserpinaca palustris "cuba"_ jungle


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

It's a good thing I checked back! I barely remember my post and can't believe it's been almost a month. It's been growing like crazy, sideways at first, then up. I started liking the way it was covering my Lobelia foreground, that I was clipping the tips and replanting them, keeping it all short, so now I have a mermaid weed foreground, with a Lobelia substructure. Looks awesome! I want to keep it that way, but now I have about 30 or so tips growing towards the top instead of sideways. I'm in a slight dilema because my plants are growing, ain't that a b***ch!


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Here's mine!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I really miss this plant. It seems to be getting more and more popular so I had to get some more!!! I just received three nice looking bunches. Can't wait to incorporate them into my aquascapes.

Hawk


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hawk, I have tried growing this on a couple of occasions. It seems to do well for a while, then it quits growing. I collect mine locally. How do you keep it for prolonged culture?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I haven't been able to keep it over 6-8 months or so. Under water It seems to get leggy. I have just received some more,so we'll see if I have better luck with this bunch. Its doing great in three tanks now.

Hawk


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I now know why it's called Mermaid WEED. As I posted earlier, I planted a measley 5 fragile, 2-3" stems in the foreground amongst my Lobelia cardinalis. I just pulled out half a pound (I weighed it) of this stuff, which was growing more horizontally than vertically. I kept about 12 stems with many side shoots and replanted them in the vertical position. It is still green, but some were starting to turn reddish in color, which are the ones I kept. I'll be taking it all to the LFS I got it from for trade for something other than plants! I finally have enough!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

> I finally have enough!


we will see how long that feeling lasts. i got it, then i kept buying and trading and buying some more.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

My so-called mermaid weed actually turned out to be M. matogrossense. It's what happens when common names for things get out of hand and misused. As much as I liked it, it didn't fit into my new aquascape so until I actually find Proserpinaca...I'll just enjoy these pictures.


----------



## kam (Nov 23, 2005)

A very hard plant to grow submersed. I have tried many time and in different tanks. Finally I have gotten it right.... just make sure that you do not prune it too short and by adding Fe balls help considerably. higher lighting produces great red colour now.


----------

